# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  CSPAN Coverage

## nullvalu

According to my TV, C-SPAN coverage of the Straw Poll begins in 5 minutes, and is on the normal C-SPAN channel, not C-SPAN2.

----------


## shrugged0106

> According to my TV, CSPAN coverage of the Straw Poll begins in 5 minutes, and is on the normal CSPAN channel, not CSPAN2.



CNN just said Mrs. Paul is doing OK and that Ron Paul may deliver a BIG SURPRISE from AMES!!  YAY!

----------


## Richie

Sorry.  I'm hooked on Ron Paul Radio and Justin.TV.  Is their coverage any good, or are they trying to cover Dr. Paul up again?

----------


## nullvalu

Not sure, we'll find out.. from what I heard Ron Paul signs are everywhere, I want to see this on national TV.

----------


## tsetsefly

first image was all the ron paul banners, lmao....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

CSPAN will have open phone calls at 4:30 Easter time. They want reaction to the straw poll. I think we can do that right everyone?

----------


## nullvalu

Cool they just said at 4:30pm (C) they'll open up the phone lines for reaction to the straw poll.

----------


## tsetsefly

> CSPAN will have open phone calls at 4:30 Easter time. They want reaction to the straw poll. I think we can do that right everyone?


yes, im programming bots to callin favor of paul...

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Ist image is RP supporters...

Woooooo-hoooooo

----------


## nullvalu

talking about all the money romney is dumping into this

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> yes, im programming bots to callin favor of paul...


Make sure to debug first so that we can bombard them uninterrupted in 1 second intervals

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Phone lines open now

----------


## tsetsefly

hahaha, i just saw all 10 tommy thomson supporters...

----------


## FluffyUnbound

Is it just me, or does this thing seem to be empty?

Did everyone in Iowa just stay home or something?

----------


## Jon S

wow c-span is not mentioning ron paul. they're acting like romney's only competition is brownback and tancredo

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## MGS

someone just called in about RP

----------


## bobmurph

Ron Paul caller just on

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

1st image RP, 1st call RP, now talking about RP

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

yay they said he had a big presence!

----------


## kickzman

ron paul being talked about on Cspan now!!

----------


## nullvalu

This reporter is a DOUCHE

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## MGS

another caller lol

----------


## bobmurph

1st 2 callers are for ron paul

----------


## bobmurph

Ron Paul supporters are the only people who care enough about the straw poll to watch it on CSPAN

----------


## tsetsefly

who are these idiot ron paul supporters calling? they certianly dont help out the cause and just make ron paul supporters seem a bit crazy... stop making everything seem like a conspiracy it really turn people off towards Ron Paul

----------


## MGS

RP speaks at 3pm eastern

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

thompson is screwed.

----------


## njandrewg

> Is it just me, or does this thing seem to be empty?
> 
> Did everyone in Iowa just stay home or something?


wouldn't be suprised, there were only 35K people in 2000 when the party was at the top...when the people did not want another democrat in the office

And now?

1-Republican party has most likely lost half of its base since then
2-None of the above is the current front runner, so I really doubt that someone would spend $35 and the time to go vote for the sake of voting
3-Majority of people have not decided 100%  about their candidate, so why spend money when you are not 100% sure about your guy? 

So with all things considered, I wouldn't be suprised if the total # this time around is only 20,000 people

----------


## Highmesa

CSPN = pwned

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## MGS

the 1st call was kinda bad.. didnt get what point the caller was trying to make, 2nd one wasnt so bad

----------


## nullvalu

KEEP CALLING DON'T LET UP, Every one of us should call.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Not.


i am serious, dont make it sound like everything is a conspiracy against paul, imo...

----------


## Johnnybags

Poor guy has to change the questions just to get Thompson and the others mentioned.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Ron Paul supporters are the only people who care enough about the straw poll to watch it on CSPAN


Ok, so we've got the dork vote--I actually have to listen on CSPAN radio!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Keep calls simple and sweet, ask about The AD

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

That lady on the phone was stupid.. why would she be concerned with two neocons?

----------


## Jon S

haha the guy on cspan saying some of their voplunteers are paid. thats not being a volunteer its being a paid supporter

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Collins... LOL , filling buses huh?. _Paid_ Volunteers ?

----------


## walt

Ahaha, they are asking if the Romney volunteers are paid - good influencing!

----------


## robatsu

It is pretty tough to bring up Ron Paul issues without sounding like a nut case to the average brainwashed/braindead person out there.  The public discourse has so far drifted from rule of law, constitutional principles, etc, that when you do bring things up, it is hard not to appear like a nut case, takes political skills that most people have.

But doesn't mean we shouldn't keep trying.

I thought it was a riot that first two callers were for Ron Paul.  I think I could detect the reporters hearts sink when the 2d caller lead off with, "I'm calling about Ron Paul too..".

----------


## LastoftheMohicans

The Des Moines Register reporter, Beaumont, seems to be parroting the MSM party line that Huckabee and Brownback are vying for 2nd.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Is that Ron Paul speaking?

----------


## MGS

lol a 15 yr old.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

events@cspan.org

----------


## richard1984

> It is pretty tough to bring up Ron Paul issues without sounding like a nut case to the average brainwashed/braindead person out there.  The public discourse has so far drifted from rule of law, constitutional principles, etc, that when you do bring things up, it is hard not to appear like a nut case, takes political skills that most people have.
> 
> But doesn't mean we shouldn't keep trying.
> 
> I thought it was a riot that first two callers were for Ron Paul.  I think I could detect the reporters hearts sink when the 2d caller lead off with, "I'm calling about Ron Paul too..".


It's an awkward situation for them when we ask why they don't cover Ron Paul more.  They won't admit to sensoring outright.....Haaaaa!!!!!  Another Ron Paul caller!!! !!!

----------


## Jon S

man do not start out your call with "hi im like uhh 15 and i like ron paul" it makes us look stupid

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## dsentell

15 year old caller for Ron Paul -- sounded like an idiot, but at least he mentioned Dr. Paul's name.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

RP segment. Go jeff

----------


## nullvalu

ok that last caller needs to lay off the dope....

----------


## kickzman

rON pAUL REP ON cSPAN ON NOW.

----------


## billm317

People... if you call... have a question already thought up! Write it down if you have to. That last caller was BAD.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## MGS

is that you darren?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

is that you? lol

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Good Caller on Carol update

----------


## Jon S

wow lots of ron paul callers. a bunch of them sound stoned.

----------


## richard1984

I thought that that interview was really good.  He wasn't over-confident, but he was confident.  He also did an _excellent_ job of pointing out that Dr. Paul is a true fiscal conservative.

----------


## MGS

> wow lots of ron paul callers. a bunch of them sound stoned.


LMAO

----------


## DjLoTi

> wow lots of ron paul callers. a bunch of them sound stoned.


lol

I'd like to be stoned. 

It is Saturday

----------


## kickzman

Looks like we're spamming the phones, man Romney couldn't buy this kinda support!

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

I'm going to be on from PA!

----------


## Jon S

well a few of them

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

haha ron paul is dominating these phone calls

----------


## kickzman

another caller

----------


## robatsu

A college Democrat for Paul.  Man, this is a riot.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## MGS

whyd they cutoff the romney supporter?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

they cut off a mitt romney supporter LOL

----------


## paulaholic

> wow lots of ron paul callers. a bunch of them sound stoned.


I can't believe that 15 year old caller dropped the ball so badly. I'm the same age and could have done ten times better. That was really awful.

----------


## billm317

good caller!

----------


## robatsu

Mitt Romney is like Patton?  Where do these callers come from?

----------


## dsentell

caller -- Americans love a winner -- guess that means support who the press says will be the winner

----------


## kickzman

aww paid romney caller-_-;

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Democrats for RP good call

----------


## dsentell

That you, Darren?  Good Job!!!

----------


## BravoSix

> Did you hear me!


I did!  Awesome job, bro!

----------


## akalucas

Did I hear that they will begin the speeches in 30 minutes?  The stadium looks very empty and I'm begining to wonder if it will even get half full.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## tsetsefly

good thing the boards are back, and that laura whatever her name was, is a colossal $#@!, someone should of thrown a show at her for the crpa she said about paul and his supporters, very unprofessional, typical neocon...

----------


## MGS

> Did I hear that they will begin the speeches in 30 minutes?  The stadium looks very empty and I'm begining to wonder if it will even get half full.


thought they said 10-15 mins

----------


## MozoVote

Anyone that has participated on the national conference calls knows it's easy to have 3 straight hours of RP talk. C-SPAN does not know what they've gotten into.

----------


## billm317

what are some GOOD questions we could ask?

----------


## MGS

Oh snap!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> Did I hear that they will begin the speeches in 30 minutes?  The stadium looks very empty and I'm begining to wonder if it will even get half full.


For Brownback, no.  For Romney and Ron Paul, yes!  Last caller bashed Ron Paul!

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## dsentell

booooo - "Ron Paul is really not that significant" -- Huckabee supporter

----------


## MGS

Huckabee supporter just $#@! all over RP and democrats supportin him

----------


## Sean

Lol Huckabee a conservative? Club for Growth was running ads against his high taxes and spending.

----------


## Perry

Lol...you could hear the hatred in that guys voice.

----------


## nullvalu

Darren! Your call rocked man, good job!  I was cheering..

----------


## MGS

LOL this next caller is great

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

LOL

You hearing this guy? he wants to run

----------


## nullvalu

> Did my full message get on, did you hear the part about how Hillary won't bring our people home but RP will?


YEP

----------


## richard1984

Ha!  What was up with that guy?  weird....

----------


## dsentell

Yes, Darren Hillary part was on

Great Job!

----------


## akalucas

> thought they said 10-15 mins



Probably 15 minutes now.  Took me awhile to get to the computer  to post.  Man, seems like not many  people are showing up to the straw poll.  I wonder how this is going to effect everything.

----------


## Perry

> Did my full message get on, did you hear the part about how Hillary won't bring our people home but RP will?


Yup.

----------


## MGS

lol this old bitch is brainwashed

----------


## Cowlesy

I like it when callers call in and bash Rep. Paul --- frankly I think it makes Paul look better and the caller look spiteful (and worried).

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

geez look at mitts tent. Thats what I do for a living. keep feeding my brothers Mitt

----------


## ronpaulitician

"Please, Democrats, don't support Ron Paul! Please! Pretty please?! You're screwing up the process."

Desperate Huckabee supporter.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

> lol this old bitch is brainwashed


If we didn't attack them in Iraq, they would have followed us home!  Except that they weren't in Iraq!  God some of these people are just so stupid.

----------


## kickzman

Lol caller mentioned Romney person over seeing vote count.

----------


## Elwar

> Good Caller on Carol update


Thanks, that was me 

No, I'm not stoned

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Another Dem for RP

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## robatsu

I don't see a call in number on the site.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I keep getting a busy signal

----------


## kickzman

Oooooooooooh that guy just insulted us for being worried of real voting b/c we can't win like when we vote online....

----------


## richard1984

Ha!  I love how when Romney is mentioned it's to bash and insult him.  poor Mittie...

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## richard1984

Man...ALL of the calls are about Ron Paul!!!

----------


## dsentell

Ron Paul!!!  Ron Paul!!!  Ron Paul!!!

----------


## Jon S

haha you know the anti-ron calls make me feel just as good. you always have a lot more people against you when they know you're a strong threat.

----------


## dsentell

Yeah Richard -- we have SOOOO Many Spammers!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## kickzman

man we are seriously spamming the phones.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Keep redialing. You WILL get through.
> 
> I got through twice, first time they asked my city and put me in the queue, then I got disconnected. Second time it rang and all of a sudden they said "you're on the air."


Can you get on twice?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Great job!
> 
> I'm not stoned either, but I'm gonna crack open a Guiness!


Yeah ,great job, and good idea, I could use a calming influence

----------


## robatsu

I must be a dumbass - I want to call in, but I can't find the phone # on the site.  Can someone post it?

----------


## kickzman

"American workshops" bleh newt is naive

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Newt is a corporatist.

----------


## tsetsefly

newt is talking about limited government, romney is certainly not for limited governmen, hope people get the message....

----------


## dsentell

We are getting to speakers now, so doubt that they will take phone calls for a while

----------


## ronpaulitician

First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, *then they fight you*, then you win.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## nullvalu

LMAO The phone # was on the SCREEN on TV.

----------


## Elwar

I called on the Independent(Libertarian) line: 202-628-0205

----------


## LibertyEagle

Yeah, but no one could state the reasons they supported Ron Paul.  It was like they didn't know... Weird.

----------


## rg123

Newt's a neocon that pretty much sums it up. Why is he here.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I think the call in segment is over for a while

----------


## dsentell

lol, ronpaulitician, great minds think alike!!!

I was just thinking exactly the same thing!

----------


## Omnis

They keep showing the dozen or so Mitt Romney fans in the front row. Lol, CSPAN.

Now Newt is on his fear-mongering, although it makes more sense than islamic extremism terr'ists.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Newt's a neocon that pretty much sums it up. Why is he here.


Starting a run?

----------


## dsentell

Mitt is their pin-up boy

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

IIRC

1 202 628 0001 for republican
1 202 628 0205 for indy

----------


## dsentell

> I did.
> .


Sure did Darren.  I think everyone else got nervous.

----------


## 0zzy

I tuned in:




> Democrats are going to hack this vote and vote for Ron Paul [indicating that Ron Paul is a Democrat]





> I like how people Ron Paul fans are crying over the voting machines but don't say anything about these online polls which are also electronic.





> We need to fight them there or else we will have to fight them here.


Wtf is up with these people? Are they really that ignorant? I swear, America has some brainwashed illiterate people.

----------


## robatsu

I'll tell you one thing, Newt is a savvy pol, and he understands the depth of feeling in this country on the immigration issue.  He never cared about it in the past, but he sure is on the bandwagon now.

----------


## kickzman

newt forced his wife to sign divorce papers while she was in hospital recovering from cancer surgery...-_-

----------


## dsentell

Ozzy:  Unfortunately it seems most Americans don't have a clue.  They buy whatever is shoved down their throats by the MSM.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

What kind of accent does Ray Hoffman have?

----------


## Jon S

> What kind of accent does this guy have?


like a weird germanesque accent

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Omnis

Oh god here come the Romney zombies.

----------


## dsentell

Ooooh, I like that "Romney zombies"

The description sure fits.

----------


## MGS

lol romney is going to dominate this

----------


## surf

i think Jesus Jones should play this song for Ron. it's a great song about freedom (the fall of the Berlin Wall)

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Video weighted for Romney / Huckabee. RP early though

----------


## Jon S

pwesention of duh cowors

----------


## dsentell

> lol romney is going to dominate this


Well, I guess he should, since he bought the whole thing

----------


## kickzman

Aww $#@!z  here comes Mittz.

----------


## FluffyUnbound

Redstate Eclectic says Romney has...many people present.

It's just a matter of whether he can live up to expectations.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Wow, the colors presentation is lame

----------


## Omnis

Lmao @ this guy with the flags.

----------


## dsentell

> What do the yellow shirts represent? I think I saw some kids from RP's family wearing them the other day.


I saw some on tv yesterday, yellow with the "Ron Paul Revolution" logo.  Don't know if the ones you saw were the same or not.

----------


## robatsu

This faux patriotism stuff is barf inducing.  Let's hear him talk about his deferments and how his kids campaigning for him is equivalent to my brother currently flying blackhawks in Afghanistan or me driving a sub in the Bering sea chasing russians in the 80's.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

yellowhirts Mitt/ the brownshirts didn't come

----------


## Omnis

> What do the yellow shirts represent? I think I saw some kids from RP's family wearing them the other day.


Looks like Zitt Romney copied the RP Revolution yellow shirt.

Again, it looks like the speakers are abusing the word Democracy instead of correctly saying Republic.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

wow this guy is bashing dems for more spending. haha so the republicans didn't spend anything?

----------


## angelatc

Wow. I thought that Mitt's people set the flags up wrong, but it looks like it wasn't him.

----------


## dsentell

Amazing how so many of the candidates want to copy that low life Ron Paul

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Sean

> Amazing how so many of the candidates want to copy that low life Ron Paul


They always do till they are elected. That is why I support Ron Paul. He walks the walk while in office.

----------


## Elwar

How did Mitt get those front row seats reserved for his paid supporters?

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Those golf claps.... LOL can't wait for RP to rock the house.

----------


## dsentell

Exactly Sean, RP is the only sincere one.  The others just realize that Dr. Paul is saying the things that are important to the voters.

----------


## Omnis

Man, this Laura is loud.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

How long will Dr. Paul speak for?

----------


## Jon S

so does she think shes a comedian?

----------


## robatsu

She is laying one egg after another.

----------


## Johnnybags

> Laura Ingram, for the love of God, no!


Terror,terror,terror,weak on defense and Iraq is working. Gauranteed!

----------


## dsentell

> How long will Dr. Paul speak for?


Maybe they will allow him a couple of minutes.........

----------


## Wyurm

> Laura Ingram, for the love of God, no!


I barfed a little when I saw her on.

----------


## tsetsefly

someone get this c*** off the stage, she is horrendous...

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

> She is laying one egg after another.


well most neo-cons are chickens. haha

----------


## MozoVote

She is putting 5000+ people to sleep. Me too soon if she does not leave

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## dsentell

> I barfed a little when I saw her on.


lol, just wait until Mitt comes on -- major barfarama!!!!!

----------


## Omnis

NOBODY IS LAUGHING! That's the real hilarity!

----------


## lbrtylvr

Wow.  A very impressive stream of lame jokes.  Back to watching soccer for me, when will the good Dr.  be speaking?

----------


## Shink

Republican 202-737-0001
Democrat 202-737-0002
Independent 202-628-0205

Thanks again, DVR!

----------


## MozoVote

I'll take "If you Google Ron Paul" over this. :P

----------


## ronpaulitician

I sometimes listen to her in the morning (between x:28 and x:41 when both Doug McIntyre and Colin Cowherd are on break). She's really only interesting when she has good guests on.

----------


## tsetsefly

I am starting to have doubt about how Paul will do here, I only see romney supporters, but more importantly iowa is such a hick state that I dont know if he can get many votes...

----------


## FluffyUnbound

Laura Ingraham is a lousy human being.

Why not just go all out and get Malkin?  If you're going to get an evil bitch, at least go whole hog.

----------


## robatsu

Man she is dying up there.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Maybe they will allow him a couple of minutes.........


Please tell me you're joking lol

----------


## Sean

They put her up before Mitt so he can look exciting. Imagine having to hear Mitt after you heard Ron Paul. It wouldn't be fair to Mitt.

----------


## Johnnybags

She is begging for applause but my sense is people want answers, not neocon rhetoric. She is bombing.

----------


## MozoVote

{snore} huh? what? Did I miss anything?


Oh well, go back outside and move the sprinker. Do something useful.

----------


## Jon S

yay! shes gone. now for some propaganda. then will the speeches begin?

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulitician

> I am starting to have doubt about how Paul will do here, I only see romney supporters, but more importantly iowa is such a hick state that I dont know if he can get many votes...


Romney will win. Paul still doesn't have enough name recognition. If Paul can come in second, that's pretty much a victory to me.

----------


## Give me liberty

> yay! shes gone. now for some propaganda. then will the speeches begin?


so whats happeing on Cspan?

----------


## Badger4Paul

It does sound like a ploy to set up Mitt's speech with a purposely lame duck speaker to go ahed of him

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Video just showed RP talking to a guy in a Tri-corn

----------


## Omnis

Oh my god, this Rocky guy is TERRIBLE. He started so abruptly too. This is so funny.

Hahaha: "One.org is dedicated to iraqi-- eradicating... world poverty."

----------


## Jon S

wow this guy can't sing

----------


## Perry

Even Laura Ingraham sounds pro war. Ron Pauls lone anti-war stance is going to give him a *huge* boost. Hypothetically speaking if he could get just 50% of the anti-war undecided people to vote for him that alone would be 2500 votes in addition to all the votes he already has. I think this is a fair estimate. 10,000 undecideds & half of them are anti-war and him being the only anti-war candidate then he should be able to get 50% of those.

Sorry had to edit my numbers

----------


## richard1984

> Video just showed RP talking to a guy in a Tri-corn


What's a Tri-corn?

----------


## robatsu

These singers are horrendous at times.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Thank god that got better, justb a bit off key

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Why are people saying he can't win here? damn

and he'll be speaking for 20-25 min?

----------


## Shink

> I am starting to have doubt about how Paul will do here, I only see romney supporters, but more importantly iowa is such a hick state that I dont know if he can get many votes...


HEY!  I'm no hick!  I would mainly consider the cowboy boot-wearing, dip chawing, fool who drives a BIG OL' TRUCK just fer muddin' to be a hick, they only make up maybe 10% of Iowa.   The rest are either old people, in school, religious, some of the above, or people like me.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

oh no hes gonna sing again

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> What's a Tri-corn?


A 3 point hat

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

This is just a bunch of pro-war propaganda

----------


## unconsious767

The Dixie Chicks would've been much better

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## lucius

“The thing is, the ultimate sacrifice of young men and women demands a noble reason. When there isn’t one such as a demonstrable threat to the country’s safety, the government’s strategy is to designate soldiers themselves as the reason.”

----------


## Jon S

wow this soldier supporting thing is kinda funny. if the neo-cons loved the soldiers they wouldn't have em bein killed in this war

----------


## robatsu

Ok, now a tribute to our boys serving the country all around the world.  How about a shout out to Mitt's kids who are doing so much for all of us by working to make their dad dictator of us all.

----------


## dsentell

Sorry, lame lyrics "Christians, Muslims and Jew, they are all red, white and blue"

----------


## tsetsefly

> HEY!  I'm no hick!  I would mainly consider the cowboy boot-wearing, dip chawing, fool who drives a BIG OL' TRUCK just fer muddin' to be a hick, they only make up maybe 10% of Iowa.   The rest are either old people, in school, religious, some of the above, or people like me.


this singer isn't helping iowa's cause, lol... maybe its just the mitt romney supporters, haha

----------


## Johnnybags

sitting down front and all over the stadium, not sure what outside looks like. Obviously, the second tier being golfcarted right to the booth without hearing the speeches is a smart move for them. But, I think Romney wil capture over 30 percent. Rest is up for grabs. But he will be damn near broke, other than his loans.

----------


## Jon S

the ocean white with foam?

----------


## FluffyUnbound

It looks like the arena is almost full now.

Who here besides me is concerned that the neocon chickenhawk element will try to shout Paul down when it's his turn to speak?

----------


## Omnis

Look at the drummer. He's freaking out, hahaha.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The percussionist is classic

----------


## robatsu

Ok, he is hoping audience will sing along "God Bless America", but nobody in the audience is taking him up on the offer.

This is wierd.

----------


## tsetsefly

its embarrassing to listen to this guy...

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Wyurm

did those Mitt supporters just ask if it was over yet?

----------


## Badger4Paul

anybody who didn't appreciate Rocky should be shipped to Guantanamo

----------


## MozoVote

Yuck, she's back

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> anybody who didn't appreciate Rocky should be shipped to Guantanamo


bunch of pro-war propaganda

----------


## dsentell

OMG -- get on with it already.....

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Syren123

> Yeah Richard -- we have SOOOO Many Spammers!!!!!!!!!!!


It's amazing what both of them can do when working together.


I just tuned in and it appears the cameraman believes CSPAN is now the Mitt Romney channel.

----------


## Jon S

"even when what he believes in isn't popular" cut to ron paul

----------


## Badger4Paul

wooooo Mitt!!!     (vomit)

----------


## Shink

> It looks like the arena is almost full now.
> 
> Who here besides me is concerned that the neocon chickenhawk element will try to shout Paul down when it's his turn to speak?


I wish them luck with their fight to out-yell the freedom-instilled lungs of Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## stevedasbach

Her role is to make candidates like Mitt sound good by comparison. :-)

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

gotta get over this leader of the world crap

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Omnis

OH MY GOD. Look where they put Ron Paul! Why don't they have them line up IN FRONT of Ingraham?

----------


## Highmesa

Ron looks a little down.

----------


## Jon S

im surprised hes that far forward in the line.

----------


## Sean

Brownback looks like he is going to a pig judging contest at the county fair.

----------


## dsentell

> Ron looks a little down.


Has to be hard on him with his wife in the hospital.

----------


## richard1984

What is going on?  This sucks....

----------


## Badger4Paul

that's the spaeking order I believe

----------


## MGS

Im a bit worried how the crowd of romney supporters will react to dr. pauls speech hehe

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Ron looks a little down.


I'm sure Carol is on his mind

----------


## richard1984

Ah.. Here we go.  The beginning of the bull$#@!.

----------


## Badger4Paul

wow lol this is the biggest crock of BS I've ever seen, Mitt is such a joke

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## dsentell

> Im a bit worried how the crowd of romney supporters will react to dr. pauls speech hehe


Wouldn't be too worried about that.  To support Mitt, they have to be brain dead anyway

----------


## Jon S

next president of the united states? screw that

----------


## Phil M

What an arrogant thing to introduce yourself as the next president when there are 7 other candidates in the room.

----------


## richard1984

_Paid_ friends Mitt.  I'm sorry that you don't have any real friends.

----------


## Highmesa

Romney = Manchurian candidate

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> As a contestant or a judge?


LMAO

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

wow mitt is acting like he didn't buy the results

----------


## richard1984

Guess who's not saying anything....

Mitt!  Mitt!  Mitt!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Wouldn't be too worried about that.  To support Mitt, they have to be brain dead anyway


you don't get it... they're paid volunteers, they're friends, they're family

----------


## unconsious767

> Ah.. Here we go.  The beginning of the bull$#@!.


Yeh break out the shovels.

----------


## Cowlesy

Add 100k troops? How about your kids, Mitt?

Jerk.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Sean

100k more troops but none of them Romneys

----------


## lucius

Look, Mit is talking about Dr. Paul...who I hope comes out to the music by 'Champion' by Queen.

----------


## Highmesa

I can't take this fakery.  I think I'll watch the PGA Championship for a while.

----------


## Syren123

> I'm sure Carol is on his mind


What happened to Carol?

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

1.) Tommy Thompson is going to surprise some people

2.) Mitt can talk some talk.  He's trying to say that he represents the core values of the GOP lol and I think they're eating it up

----------


## BIG_J

Wow; I don't think he has said one thing of any substance so far?

----------


## Perry

He has kept us safe? I think i'm going to vomit.

----------


## dsentell

> you don't get it... they're paid volunteers, they're friends, they're family


Yup, like I said, they are brain dead

----------


## ronpaulitician

Strength?

That's why America stands for?

What a tool.

----------


## Jon S

oh my god this guy is pissing me off so bad. so $#@!ing bad. hes not even adressing the issues. and he has not kept us safe. are the soldiers not people? do we not need to keep them safe? we don't need the $#@!ing patriot act. $#@!IN $#@! he's making me mad.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Look, Mit is talking about Dr. Paul...who I hope comes out to the music by 'Champion' by Queen.


What'd he say about him? I choose NOT to watch Romney.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Mitt- I wanna, I wanna, I wanna,...

he likes strength of arms, I like the strength of the Constitution

----------


## MozoVote

Mitt is a pretty compelling speaker, and his stump message "sounds good". But he's just too much of a goofball off the stage.

----------


## MGS

> you don't get it... they're paid volunteers, they're friends, they're family


I think thats unfair. Similar to calling all Ron Paul's supporters the work of spam.

----------


## Badger4Paul

***i move away from the mic to throw up

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Swmorgan77

> CSPAN will have open phone calls at 4:30 Easter time. They want reaction to the straw poll. I think we can do that right everyone?


Oh yeah, we can do it.

----------


## MGS

So many cheers for the Guntanamo line...

----------


## Syren123

Taxes?  He's talking about TAXES?!  
BWAHHAHAHAHAAA!!

Let Ron Paul talk about taxes!

----------


## lucius

Fought for the Patriot Act? GITMO, just like it ought to be? Please Mr. Lone Wolf, take him now...

----------


## rpf2008

Romney basically just said torture is "the way it otta be" !

Meet to a cheering crowd.  He didn't straight out say torture but anyone who can read between the lines.

----------


## Omnis

How can Romney afford to add 100 thousand troops and cut taxes? This speech is an oxy-moron. He sounds like he's gonna crack. And secure our BORDER? Is he forgetting the other one?

----------


## Travis

Mitt Romney is just a pretty George Bush!!! I think he has  JIHAD up his ass.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> What happened to Carol?


felt faint, low BP. Is fine from reports that Ron left the Hospital

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I think thats unfair. Similar to calling all Ron Paul's supporters the work of spam.


That's what they are. The guys in the audience are PAID to chant! I'm not lying lol he purchased a lot of volunteers

----------


## Elwar

I'm glad he's aligning himself with Bush.

----------


## Jon S

holy $#@!. "iwant to do this and want to do that" well mr MITT how the $#@! are you going to go about doing these things? you're false promises mean nothing you fascist pig

----------


## Kuldebar

OK, if I listen to Romney   long enough, will Ron Paul be next up?

----------


## Syren123

> felt faint, low BP. Is fine from reports that Ron left the Hospital


Oh that's good.
Poor little gal.  I feel faint just reading the grueling schedule they're keeping.
Thanks for the update.

----------


## Highmesa

> How can Romney afford to add 100 thousand troops and cut taxes? This speech is an oxy-moron.



Remember, half the people are on the lower side of the IQ scale.  It's very hard to win without appealing to stupid people.  That's why the Lib party will never win.

----------


## wakejumpin

mitt romney is alll about castration...

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> OK, if I listen to Romney   long enough, will Ron Paul be next up?


Tancredo...Cox lol.. then Dr. Paul

----------


## Elwar

Nice...he wants to regulate the Internet!

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Shink

Who wants to bet that the Mitt people evacuate as soon as Ron Paul's about to come on?  "WHAT?!  WE DON'T WANT TO HEAR NO MESSAGE ABOUT FREEDOM AND TRUTH!  *whispering repeatedly* Double Guantanamo, double Guantanamo"

----------


## ape

Looks like romney is about to break out in tears. What a clown, talking about ice skating haha.

----------


## Jon S

this guy means nothing. if he becomes president i'm moving to europe.

----------


## dsentell

> Nice...he wants to regulate the Internet!


Of course he does, then he would not be facing all these Ron Paul supporters!

----------


## Kuldebar

> Tancredo...Cox lol.. then Dr. Paul


Thanks, Joseph

----------


## rpf2008

Anyone who knows flip about technology and the internet know that what Mitt is saying he will do is impossible.

----------


## Daveforliberty

He wants to solve everything with money... but lower taxes.

He also:

Praises Bush for keeping us "safe:"
Wants to add 100,000 troops to Iraq
Double Guantanamo
Praises Patriot Act, supports torture and warantless wiretaps

God help us

----------


## dsentell

lol.,  If I was actually listening to him, I would probably think that most of what he says is impossible.

----------


## emilysdad

Mitts speach is nothing but party line rhetoric.  Speaking to the brain dead, aka, uniformed.  Ron will speak the truth and the uniformed will say "huh".  Not to worry, because very shortly, the entire country is gonna find out first hand, the tools have been and continue to lie to them.  At that point, the words of Ron Paul will resonate through out the homeland.  We know it.....the rest will know soon.

----------


## lucius

Edward L. Bernays, nicknamed the Father of Spin, was the creator of modern propaganda. Bernays was Sigmund Freud's nephew, and applied Freud's work to the art of mass persuasion by blending advertising techniques with an understanding of human psychology. Bernays worked for the Committee on Public Information, otherwise known as the CPI. This government agency was created by President Woodrow Wilson in 1917 for the purpose of mustering public support for World War One. The original propaganda campaign had three rules: (1) Stress emotion over logic, (2) Demonize the enemy, and (3) Promise a war that will make the world safe for democracy. The U.S. invasion of Afghanistan & Iraq has followed Bernays' playbook to the letter.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## rpf2008

Here goes Mitt waving his 9/11 flag.

Wave it Mitt, wave it !!

----------


## Syren123

I'd like to hear Mr. Corporate Takeover's plan for the country's fiscal solvency.

Oh...so when asked to choose the top athlete from the Olympic team to sit with the Prez, he chose an illegal alien skateboarder?  From the 100s of American athletes, he picks the illegal alien.

----------


## Jon S

home of the free? he supports limiting our freedoms. what a bunch of $#@!

----------


## unconsious767

Push the fear and the sentimental bull$#@! Twit Romney, an empty speech catered to the paid masses

----------


## lbrtylvr

lol @ the first non white person at the event.

----------


## tsetsefly

anyone else horrified by romneys speech, preaching limited government and then talking about making sure every computer was made to protect against pronography, limitng free speecho n tv and radio, and promoting sex after marriage not before, what a tool...

----------


## richard1984

That speech was kinda short....  Will Dr. Paul be able to talk a little longer than that?

----------


## Syren123

Well, Mitt does have the beautiful family.

----------


## MozoVote

OK. Nice safe speech. But I want a strong America that can *save* what it *earns*.

----------


## Marc Scott Emery

a good George Bush. He's a better speaker and the emphasis on his managerial comptenence is his strong suit. Plus he looks good. He thinks he left on a high note. 

Censorship, cultural pollution, security, a shopping list of I wants...

The whole family is on stage with him...

Now, Tom Tancredo, who some news reports say was polling as high as 16% in recent Iowa poll...

----------


## ronpaulitician

Are supporters not allowed to stand up as their candidate speaks? The Romney supporters that C-SPAN showed seemed lackluster.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Well, Mitt does have the beautiful family.


They were paid to act all happy and homely  paid off or told to...whatever

----------


## ronpaulitician

> OK. Nice safe speech. But I want a strong America that can *save* what it *earns*.


I don't care about strength. I care about freedom. Everything else follows from that.

----------


## Omnis

I like how they follow control freak Zit Romney with control freak Nixon.

----------


## dsentell

> Dr P will say 10 times as much in the same time.


For sure, and it will actually make sense

----------


## richard1984

> Well, Mitt does have the beautiful family.


Dr. Paul's is better.  And a lot bigger!

----------


## lbrtylvr

all this flag waving country music is making me ill.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## dsentell

Wonder what song they will play before Ron speaks????  I hope the Iowa GOP didn't pick it.

----------


## rpf2008

Ruh Roh. This dude went to talking while the music was blaring.  He looked a little confused.

----------


## lucius

What a star-spangled Republican EL Bernay mind-twisting love fest--a very tall drink Kool-Aid!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Tancredo supporters made more of an impression than Romney supporters.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## shrugged0106

OMG,  did Tom T actually just start his speech with...."A funny thing happened to me on my way here"?


LOL!!!  Whats next, a snare drum sounding "Badumpbump!"?

----------


## jorger

hearing Romney made me vomit a bit inside my own mouth.

I think I need a Doctor.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The yellow shirts have left the building LOL, probably to collect their pay

----------


## njandrewg

I just hope Mitt's people don't start booing Ron Paul...they are located right in front of the stage..so you know the media will focus on them

----------


## tsetsefly

tancredo is a bad speaker...

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Tancredo is saying stupid stuff

----------


## MGS

are they putting the current spekaers supporters up front each time?

----------


## richard1984

> The yellow shirts have left the building LOL, probably to collect their pay


Hahaha!

Yep.  I'm pretty sure they were paid "supporters"--i.e., actors.

----------


## Sean

> The yellow shirts have left the building LOL, probably to collect their pay


If your dealing with Mitt you will want to get paid upfront and in cash.

----------


## Wyurm

> hearing Romney made me vomit a bit inside my own mouth.
> 
> I think I need a Doctor.


yeah, this has been a bit vomit inducing so far. Hopefully it will get better soon.

----------


## lbrtylvr

> Wonder what song they will play before Ron speaks????  I hope the Iowa GOP didn't pick it.



please be the new ron paul rap song.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

John Cox will be funny.. that guy is a total idiot

----------


## lucius

So far, each white dudes with amazing minority 'personal' references, oh maybe time for the big fence and a bounty proposal....

----------


## MozoVote

I'll listen to Tancredo. Heck, it might be my last chance to, after the Ames vote.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## unconsious767

> are they putting the current spekaers supporters up front each time?


Yeah

----------


## dsentell

I like Tom, I tell people he is "good", but Ron Paul is "GREAT"!

----------


## shrugged0106

> If your dealing with Mitt you will want to get paid upfront and in cash.




They are pissed cuz they got paid in tabernacle bucks, redeemable only in salt lake city golden plate stores

----------


## richard1984

He has to use notes?  He doesn't know what he thinks?

----------


## tsetsefly

I hope Paul talks about all his plans not just hammer the anti-war message... Once some neo-cons get over that, tey realize he is by far the best candidate if they trully want limited government...

----------


## Highmesa

Tancredo = One Tricky Pony

----------


## Cowlesy

Well the thing is, there are about 5,000 people nationwide watching this on C-Span who are political junkies---most of my buddies are out barbequeing---but I love this stuff.

----------


## Omnis

> are they putting the current spekaers supporters up front each time?


Yeah.


And Tancredo might as well drop out of the race after this speech. I hope he doesn't though, because he will divide the pro-war vote.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Tancredo just attacked "Multiculturalism" LOL

Wow.  Guess he wouldn't like some of my friends

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## richard1984

> Well the thing is, there are about 5,000 people nationwide watching this on C-Span who are political junkies---most of my buddies are out barbequeing---but I love this stuff.


Are you saying there are only about 5,000 people watching C-SPAN right now?  I was wondering how to find that out.

I betcha most of the viewers are Ron Paul supporters!

----------


## OURPLAN

When does Ron Paul speak? Or did I miss it? I sure hope not.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Romney did a great job of acting like he'sa conservative.  Those neo-cons sure can talk the talk

----------


## Cowlesy

> Muslim foot washing = terrorism.
> 
> Jesus washed people's feet, too, bonehead.



hahaha, i love it

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Jon S

god this guy is a horrible person

----------


## lucius

Tancredo is making the 'party' look kinda bad...warms them up for Dr. Paul

----------


## richard1984

> When does Ron Paul speak? Or did I miss it? I sure hope not.


I think he's speaking at about 3 Eastern time (in about 30 minutes).

----------


## Omnis

Iran is now preparing one just for Tancredo. This guy is SUCH a bigot. If he's going to do what he says he's gonna do in Iraq, he might as well nuke the place right now.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Wow he really is messing up his lines.  I hope Dr. Paul does not get this nervous

----------


## shrugged0106

> god this guy is a horrible person



He knows the hot topics for his audience though.  He is a one trick pony on immigration.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Tuck

he sure does have to look down a lot..

----------


## richard1984

Like the one passed on Flight 93?!?!  

He's demented....

----------


## Syren123

Tom Tancredo is not a bigot.  He is rule of law, just like Ron Paul.  He just focuses on the current rash of illegals who happen to be overwhelmingly hispanic but he means ALL illegal aliens.  He's against political correctness and balkanizing multiculturalism.  It's uncomfortable for a lot of people to hear.

I like him and always have.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

What exactly is Tancredo's nationality? Italian?

----------


## Paulitician

Big applauses for Mr. Tancredo

----------


## lucius

Flight 93, will he mention the ND Air Guard wing "Happy Hooligans", like the congressional record does, me think not

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Well the thing is, there are about 5,000 people nationwide watching this on C-Span who are political junkies---most of my buddies are out barbequeing---but I love this stuff.


I ain't no PJ. Only RP has the idea on stage that has ripped me from paradise to fight for us all.

GO RP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> HIIIOOOOOOOOO!


LMAO

----------


## Jon S

oh my god. im speechless. how can someone be such a terrible person and get any support at all. and not apologize for america? we can't act like we're the owners of the entire world. we make mistakes and have to own up to them

----------


## Syren123

> What exactly is Tancredo's nationality? Italian?


Yes. Italian.

----------


## Highmesa

Tancredo: "This is our nation.  Take it back!"

We are Tom...by voting for RON PAUL!!!

----------


## 0zzy

> Tancredo has supportive supporters.


So it seems, hopefully they see ours .

----------


## Badger4Paul

Tancredo is okay, but he comes nowhere close to Paul.  It's no contest.

----------


## Mani

Here's the moment we've been waiting for....(regarding the CPSAN converage)

Let's see the Paulites head up to the front of the stage.

----------


## Give me liberty

I hope somebody here can utube it please

----------


## 0zzy

> oh my god. im speechless. how can someone be such a terrible person and get any support at all. and not apologize for america? we can't act like we're the owners of the entire world. we make mistakes and have to own up to them


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## Omnis

I think Ron Paul might be next. Nevermind... John Cox.

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Syren123

> Big applauses for Mr. Tancredo


Yeah his supporters are as fervent as we are.  Just not as many of them and they're mostly focused on immigration.

----------


## robatsu

I'm with Tancredo all the way on immigration and he has been a rallying point on this issue that culminated with the recent defeat of amnesty.  He deserves a lot of credit for pursuing this issue when it wasn't popular and he, like RP, has been vilified by MSM as fringe kook.

----------


## MozoVote

I can't help but feel that Romney and Tancredo have plucked a few pieces of crust from Ron Paul's message. We are making a difference.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Im gonna jump in the shower quick before Paul...dos Cox have A supporter?  Give me the highlights.  I know nothing about him

----------


## Mani

Cox???



I thought Paul was next?

----------


## Cowlesy

Can you say...awkward?

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## unconsious767

Heh Cox with 'the immigrant song'

----------


## Highmesa

Cox comes in to Immigrant Song.  LOL!!!

----------


## Give me liberty

> Cox???
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Paul was next?


Whos cox?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

15min

----------


## Badger4Paul

zzzzz

----------


## robatsu

Led Zeppelin tunes?  Wow, this thing just wierder and wierder.

----------


## Cowlesy

Laura Ingraham wearing a skirt though---I think that's a first. :P

----------


## kickzman

Tancredo is a radical. My God.. How has the MSM missed this guy? Lol. I'll bet he was too much of a neocon even for them. -__-;

----------


## Sean

where is cox anyone find him?

----------


## Jon S

this guy is losing the vote of zeppelin lovers everywhere. you can't change the lyrics of zeppelin songs. wtf?

----------


## Mani

Is this intermission or an intro???

----------


## Darren McFillintheBlank

..

----------


## Swmorgan77

Yeah me too.  Man I hope that place is packed with RP people when he speaks.  Maybe they switched his place with Cox so the supporters would be there at the wrong time?  

I hope not...

----------


## Cowlesy

Anyone else notice how there are hardly people at this?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Cute kid

----------


## rich34

What kind of crowd do you guys think Ron will get?

----------


## Tuck

lmao they only showed 2 people clapping for Cox... I like fighting for the little guy but that was just too funny.

----------


## MGS

whos this guy lol

----------


## robatsu

Kinda trophy wife?

----------


## 0zzy

Cox got ZERO support. Whatchya get for starting late! :P

----------


## ronpaulitician

> What kind of crowd do you guys think Ron will get?


A loud one, even if it's a crowd of one.

----------

